# Dare To Be - A Mermaid! (September 8th - 21st)



## StereoXGirl (Sep 8, 2007)

Our next theme is *Dare To Be - A Mermaid*! 

Chosen by *la_chinita*, winner of *D2B - Bejewelled*. 

There is a lot of room for creativity with this one, so please feel free to challenge yourselves!

Here are a few inspiration pics; feel free to add your own!
































And for fun:











*Have fun and enjoy the contest!*
*For those whose entries include more than one pic:* Please post the pic that you would like to be entered into the voting poll as your first pic to save time.










*PLEASE REMEMBER:* Images that appear to be photoshopped will not be entered into the voting poll. We would like to keep the focus on makeup application rather than photography/photoshopping abilities.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 8, 2007)

Woo! Thanks for the inspiration pics! This one is first on my list for my new challenge


----------



## Ashley (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh my goodness! When I was younger, I wanted to be a mermaid when I grew up. haha I think Saje had a similar dream.


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 8, 2007)

Great theme!!


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 8, 2007)

oh my gooooddd little mermaid is my favorite disney movie!!!! im so excited way to go la_chinita, you pick awsome ideas!


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## la_chinita (Sep 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Liz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh my gooooddd little mermaid is my favorite disney movie!!!! im so excited way to go la_chinita, you pick awsome ideas! The Little Mermaid was my favorite disney movie too!! When I was little, my best friend and I would put pillowcases on our head as hair b/c we wanted long, wavy mermaid hair! Then we would sing the little mermaid song...LOL.


----------



## xjudyx (Sep 8, 2007)

my all time fav. disney movie EVERRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!

i'll see if i could try this one if i have time..it'll be my 1st time showing my face here at MUT! =]


----------



## niksaki (Sep 8, 2007)

omg this is one cool theme and kee i love that mermaid pic (the one with the sunshine piercing through the water its gorgeous! also the one with all the shells totally loving her hair! cant wait to see what people come up with.


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 8, 2007)

I think that this is going to be another great DTB!


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow

Cant Wait To See The Entries


----------



## purpleRain (Sep 8, 2007)

Love mermaids! What a beautiful pictures.











off topic:

@ Benebaby &gt; I have a question about the pussycat theme; what foundation did you use? What color because it's so light and I have a fair skin too... I have a hard time finding the right color


----------



## claireabelle (Sep 8, 2007)

I love this theme! I wish I was talented enough to enter it.



And I wish I had a wider variety of makeup. xD


----------



## SherryAnn (Sep 8, 2007)

Oooh I love, love, love mermaids! I am excited to see what you all pull off this time around!


----------



## Manda (Sep 8, 2007)

What a great theme! The Little Mermaid is my all-time fav Disney movie too, I had Little Mermaid EVERYTHING! Can't wait to see all the entries!


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 8, 2007)

....ALL of the pictures of humans, not cartoons, that were posted for reference, are photoshopped...

Im going to enter this one. Hopefully i can find that bucket full of seashells that i picked up off the beach


----------



## shaikhaf (Sep 8, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 8, 2007)

What a great theme!


----------



## daer0n (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice theme!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ....ALL of the pictures of humans, not cartoons, that were posted for reference, are photoshopped... Most pics on the internet are.




They're just meant for inspiration purposes and to help with ideas, though.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *claireabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love this theme! I wish I was talented enough to enter it.



And I wish I had a wider variety of makeup. xD You totally can!


----------



## Sheikah (Sep 8, 2007)

Here comes another member of the Little Mermaid club! I loved that movie. I soo want to have time to enter this DTB!


----------



## claireabelle (Sep 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You totally can!



Thanks. ^^ I might have a try if I go on a big makeup spending spree to get suitable eyeshadows ect. XD


----------



## littletingoddes (Sep 8, 2007)

What a coincidence, my daughter's watching Little Mermaid right now! LOL


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Sep 8, 2007)

_I love this theme! I'm really excited to see the entries!_


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 8, 2007)

"Look at this stuff...isn't it neat? Wouldn't you think my collections complete?"

Hahahah....At my Best Friends Bachelorette Party we all came back to the Hotel drunk. We sang this song at the top of our lungs...it was amazing. We knew all the word....


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 8, 2007)

hmmm i might try this one if i get some free time


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ....ALL of the pictures of humans, not cartoons, that were posted for reference, are photoshopped...
Im going to enter this one. Hopefully i can find that bucket full of seashells that i picked up off the beach

Yea, it's hard to find any un-photoshopped pics for any of the themes, tbh!


----------



## Karren (Sep 8, 2007)

Sounds neat but....... Hmmmmm If I had the time and a couple gallons of green paint!! hehe I'll wait for something easier... for me at least...


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 8, 2007)

If I can find the pics, ANTM Cycle 6 did a mermaid shoot!


----------



## Lia (Sep 8, 2007)

Maybe i could enter... i have some shells stashed somewhere on the house


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Sep 9, 2007)

Here are some pics I found


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 9, 2007)

I love the inspiration pics so far!

When are we going to see some entries? lol. *wink wink*


----------



## MindySue (Sep 9, 2007)

nice


----------



## glamadelic (Sep 9, 2007)

How fun this would be! I would love to enter this, but I'm afraid I'm not creative enough..


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 9, 2007)

i was thinking that this theme should be a good one to...someone read my mind lol


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 9, 2007)

well Stereo, the pics you found look great lol.

I cant wait, im going to be an artistic mermaid.


----------



## MissXXXrae (Sep 9, 2007)

this one looks fun cant wait to see the entries!


----------



## macmama (Sep 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif "Look at this stuff...isn't it neat? Wouldn't you think my collections complete?" 
Hahahah....At my Best Friends Bachelorette Party we all came back to the Hotel drunk. We sang this song at the top of our lungs...it was amazing. We knew all the word....

"Wouldn't you think I'm the girl, the girl who has everything?" Ahh...that sounds like a fun party!


----------



## SherryAnn (Sep 9, 2007)

I could use a fun party right now! I am bathing three kids and getting them ready for church...I would love to be looking like a mermaid right about now! LOL


----------



## MissPout (Sep 9, 2007)

here's another inspiration pic


----------



## farris2 (Sep 10, 2007)

This will be cool!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 10, 2007)

Tomorrow I'll see what Ican do...hehe


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissPout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif here's another inspiration pichttp://bilder.festartikel-hirschfeld...en/OR30073.jpg

lol

little mermaid meets raver.


----------



## Sarah84 (Sep 10, 2007)

great theme!


----------



## LilDee (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm seriously excited to see some entries you guys!! get to work


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow...no entries yet...



Does a D2B challenge have to be controversial to get entries nowadays? j/k



Maybe I'm just too excited about this theme. LOL


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, I don't know about anyone else, but it's going to take a while to put together something for this D2B! Don't expect anything from this MUTer for at least a week, maybe more! I really want to have fun with this one, not specifically for the D2B but for my own little picture portfolio, so I'm going to take my time and try to do it right!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, I'm a procrastinator and a broke one to boot.

I need to go to the craft store for work so I'll wait until then...

...I hope DTB virgins enter this one! Come on, folks....


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes! I want to see even MORE participation than the last one! Lets try to aim for 20 participants this time!





I need to wait until we have cash too Celly



Hate being broke!


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes! I want to see even MORE participation than the last one! Lets try to aim for 20 participants this time!




Ohhh YES YES YES!!! The more the merrier!





Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, I'm a procrastinator and a broke one to boot.
Yeah I shouldn't be talking...I've procrastinated on every single D2B! Hmm...maybe I'll try tomorrow if I have time.




I do hope D2B virgins enter this one too!!

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, I don't know about anyone else, but it's going to take a while to put together something for this D2B! Don't expect anything from this MUTer for at least a week, maybe more! I really want to have fun with this one, not specifically for the D2B but for my own little picture portfolio, so I'm going to take my time and try to do it right!



I'm sure it'll be worth the wait like last time, Kee!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 11, 2007)

I was all set to do mine...then I looked at my zits.

And my face.

And got completley hammered. LOL


----------



## daer0n (Sep 11, 2007)

i was hoping to see some entries already lol

i wont enter this one either but i'd love to see what people come up with!


----------



## Andi (Sep 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PaperFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was all set to do mine...then I looked at my zits.
And my face.

And got completley hammered. LOL

LMAO!!! Maybe I should do the same, my face is breaking out too right now. ThatÂ´s why I`ll wait till it clears up a little bit...I refuse to take pictures when I feel this uglyoh and I have a couple of little fever blisters on my lower lip. Bleh!


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 11, 2007)

Another fan of the little Mermaid...This is a great theme, but at the same time a hard one. Can't wait to see all the entries.

Agree with everyday that pimples make me feel shitty as well...it can completely ruins my day...sometimes I refuse to fix myself up because of a pimples, all I want to do is stay home and ice the sucker.


----------



## Andi (Sep 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lglala84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Agree with everyday that pimples make me feel shitty as well...it can completely ruins my day...sometimes I refuse to fix myself up because of a pimples, all I want to do is stay home and ice the sucker. same here, IÂ´m sitting here covered in Queen Helene Mint Julep mask not even wanting to go outside and get chocolate to ease the annoyment of looking like that lol


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif same here, IÂ´m sitting here covered in Queen Helene Mint Julep mask not even wanting to go outside and get chocolate to ease the annoyment of looking like that lol lol............Good idea about the mask...I usually just spot treat.........but I would be scared to eat chocolate...just thinking I could get another pimple.


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 11, 2007)

Im sitting here trying to figure out how im going to get shells to fit over my 38DDD's

LMAO!!

This might be a neck up shot for this d2b


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 11, 2007)

When are we going to see some entries ladies?!?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm probably the only person in Florida that doesn't have shells, sand dollars, starfish, or the like! lol! But I'm going to try to pull something together just for fun maybe Friday or so.






Come on, ladies! We need entries!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm probably the only person in Florida that doesn't have shells, sand dollars, starfish, or the like! lol! But I'm going to try to pull something together just for fun maybe Friday or so.




Come on, ladies! We need entries!

I was going to ask when are YOU going to enter one again. Haha.
Woop. Will be waiting for yours!

I don't get paid until Thursday - so the wait for me will happen...

...I'm so undecided on what to do.


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm probably the only person in Florida that doesn't have shells, sand dollars, starfish, or the like! lol! But I'm going to try to pull something together just for fun maybe Friday or so.




Yay!!! I can't wait!


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 12, 2007)

I propose that from now on, anyone who says something like "where's your entries?" should post an entry of their own! What say you, ladies?


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I propose that from now on, anyone who says something like "where's your entries?" should post an entry of their own! What say you, ladies?



Ohh...damn I knew I shoulda kept my mouth shut.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ohh...damn I knew I shoulda kept my mouth shut.



Nah, I know better than to expect yours before 11:59 on the due date anyway


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 12, 2007)

lol @ Kee. I want to enter but my hair is so short at the moment, I cant get into the whole 'mermaid feel'

Plus, I too am broke so I havent been able to go and buy shells to put in my hair. I'm looking forward to some entries in the meantime. Should be a really good theme


----------



## magosienne (Sep 12, 2007)

i live in Paris, so no seashells for me too


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Sep 12, 2007)

great theme!


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nah, I know better than to expect yours before 11:59 on the due date anyway



LMAO. You know me too well, Kee.


----------



## rlise (Sep 12, 2007)

omg i think ima enter this..... i love anything mermaid or faerie... too bad i dont have all kinds of jewels.... oowell... ill seee what i can do.... this is gonna be fun!


----------



## emmakatherine (Sep 13, 2007)

daaah

mermaids are my favorite.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 13, 2007)

I was going to enter until I got a MASSIVE FREAKING ZIT in the MIDDLE of my darn forehead! It's huge! I was seeing if it was even poppable and holy freaking ew batman!!!!!

Sad thing is...I think it's got more in there. So, no, no, no mermaid until next week when this beast disappears.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow no entries yet lol maybe if I enter Ill somehow win because nobody else entered lol. No I know people will. I could try it, I dont have any shells or anything, and I dont know what in the world to do for makeup, but at least I sort of have the mermaid hair? Long blonde curly? I dunno lol Im too lazy...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Killah Kitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow no entries yet lol maybe if I enter Ill somehow win because nobody else entered lol. No I know people will. I could try it, I dont have any shells or anything, and I dont know what in the world to do for makeup, but at least I sort of have the mermaid hair? Long blonde curly? I dunno lol Im too lazy... You definitely have mermaid hair! You should enter!




I'm going to try to take pics on Friday.


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Here is my very first entry. I tried to take a pic by this seashell pic in my bathroom. Ha ha.


----------



## zoe__ (Sep 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i live in Paris, so no seashells for me too



i live in paris too so no seashells or sand m i dont feel that my make up skills are good enough for this ones and i dont really hsve any mermaidy colors m maybe ill try the next D2B

Originally Posted by *shyiskrazy2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here is my very first entry. I tried to take a pic by this seashell pic in my bathroom. Ha ha.http://i6.tinypic.com/62x6zhk.jpg great entry !


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *shyiskrazy2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here is my very first entry. I tried to take a pic by this seashell pic in my bathroom. Ha ha.http://i6.tinypic.com/62x6zhk.jpg Yay, a first entry! You look so cute!


----------



## Nikki_Dahhling (Sep 13, 2007)

Oo now that I know what DTB's are, I so want to enter! When does this end?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nikki_Dahhling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oo now that I know what DTB's are, I so want to enter! When does this end? You have until Friday the 21st for this DTB.



You should enter!


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *shyiskrazy2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here is my very first entry. I tried to take a pic by this seashell pic in my bathroom. Ha ha. Very cute!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Sep 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *shyiskrazy2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here is my very first entry. I tried to take a pic by this seashell pic in my bathroom. Ha ha.http://i6.tinypic.com/62x6zhk.jpg _Yay! An entry! Great job!




_


----------



## Andi (Sep 13, 2007)

I love it, the eye makeup and the hair is awesome!!!!


----------



## sanane (Sep 13, 2007)

so cuteee


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *shyiskrazy2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here is my very first entry. I tried to take a pic by this seashell pic in my bathroom. Ha ha.http://i6.tinypic.com/62x6zhk.jpg Yay for our first entry on this D2B and good for you shyiskrazy for entering your first D2B!





I love the soft wavy hair!!! Very mermaid-y!


----------



## zoe__ (Sep 13, 2007)

im not entering but i did some ''mermaid eyes'' when i was bored last night lol


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank you to everyone for the kind comments. It really made my day!


----------



## KellyB (Sep 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *zoe__* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im not entering but i did some ''mermaid eyes'' when i was bored last night lolhttp://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...c/DSCF1135.jpg

Your eyes look beautiful. I love those colors. I might do that too. It would take the abnormal fear I have of doing full face.


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *shyiskrazy2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here is my very first entry. I tried to take a pic by this seashell pic in my bathroom. Ha ha.http://i6.tinypic.com/62x6zhk.jpg Great first entry! You look great, love the hair its really cute and the eyes.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *zoe__* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im not entering but i did some ''mermaid eyes'' when i was bored last night lolhttp://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...c/DSCF1135.jpg

Your eyes look pretty! You did a great job!


----------



## gs. (Sep 13, 2007)

This entry looks so fun



.. I will most likely do it; probably like saturday or sunday seeing as i am not working for once





by the way great first entry



.


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 14, 2007)

great entires girls! i keep almost doing it but i dont know where to start, had my hair been long i would have but im abit lost now.;;


----------



## fawp (Sep 14, 2007)

Okay, I just created an account yesturday but I saw this mermaid challenge and just had to enter. Obviously, I still have a lot to learn so any advice would be much appreciate. Oh! And I know the mascara is bad; I'm going to buy a new one first thing Sunday morning.

The first pic is my entry.


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 14, 2007)

Very pretty faith!

Heres my first real entry, i dont really like it, the concept was for it to be a shell over my eye, or something like that, i just wore a T-shirt, so im going to to redo it tommorow. With full outfit, and no shell. lol. I feel that it looks too painted. I'll try it over.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Sep 14, 2007)

some really kool looks!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh, I can't wait to see the entries!


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 14, 2007)

Zoe, great job on the eyes!

Faith, I love the color combo and the shell!

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Heres my first real entry, i dont really like it, the concept was for it to be a shell over my eye, or something like that, i just wore a T-shirt, so im going to to redo it tommorow. With full outfit, and no shell. lol. I feel that it looks too painted. I'll try it over.

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...makeup0052.jpg

Insensitive...WOW!!! I don't think it looks "too painted" at all, it's just perfect! Good job!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 14, 2007)

Wooo to new members participating!


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 14, 2007)

Faith: Very cute I like the flower in the hair and the colors

Insensitive: You look great ...very creative


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wooo to new members participating!



Double woo!!




All the entries so far have been wonderful! We have some really talented newbies!!!


----------



## Andi (Sep 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, I just created an account yesturday but I saw this mermaid challenge and just had to enter. Obviously, I still have a lot to learn so any advice would be much appreciate. Oh! And I know the mascara is bad; I'm going to buy a new one first thing Sunday morning. 
The first pic is my entry.

wow, great entry. I canÂ´t believe I have the exact same flower-thingy and I was also gonna wear it for my entry. What a coincidence!I got mine at ClaireÂ´s..in Austria though


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 14, 2007)

Faith-Abigail and Insensitive...I LOVE the entries! So creative, ladies!




You look great!

Yay, Andi...you're going to enter?


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks everybody, i still have the urge to redo it, so i will be re-entering later today.


----------



## La_Mari (Sep 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very pretty faith!


Heres my first real entry, i dont really like it, the concept was for it to be a shell over my eye, or something like that, i just wore a T-shirt, so im going to to redo it tommorow. With full outfit, and no shell. lol. I feel that it looks too painted. I'll try it over.

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...makeup0052.jpg

Um, ok, you win. Lol, seriously, it looks awesome!

Faith, I love how you did your eyes! Pretty.


----------



## Andi (Sep 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Faith-Abigail and Insensitive...I LOVE the entries! So creative, ladies!



You look great!
Yay, Andi...you're going to enter?





yup, I`m basically forcing Celly to enter so itÂ´s only fair if enter as well. Are you entering, Shaundra?


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very pretty faith!


Heres my first real entry, i dont really like it, the concept was for it to be a shell over my eye, or something like that, i just wore a T-shirt, so im going to to redo it tommorow. With full outfit, and no shell. lol. I feel that it looks too painted. I'll try it over.

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...makeup0052.jpg

I love it!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok, here's my "entry". It's not really an entry, though...since it won't be in the voting poll. I don't want there to be a conflict of interest since I'm in charge of the poll! LOL!

Anyway, I used 6 different eyeshadows, and the camera isn't showing it at all.



I used my parents' point and shoot underwater camera to take these, so that might be why. I was planning on taking underwater pics, but as soon as I went underwater, my fake lashes started to come off! lol. So that didn't work out so well.

Here are the pics:


----------



## Andi (Sep 14, 2007)

I absolutely love it, Shaundra!!!! I think you have the perfect face for this challenge, you do kinda remind me of the mermaids in Disney movies and such with their soft facial features. Very pretty!


----------



## MindySue (Sep 14, 2007)

omg shaundra i wanna vote for you already



..

awesome!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Sep 14, 2007)

_Awesome entries! You all look great!_


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 14, 2007)

Wonderful look Shaundra!!! Wow!!!


----------



## Manda (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow Shaundra, you look well, WOW! lol Very beautiful and you would get my vote!

The other entries are great as well, I can't wait to see more!


----------



## KellyB (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm so impressed. I have no artisitic ability at all with eye makeup. Yall are doing an awesome job. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## fawp (Sep 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow, great entry. I canÂ´t believe I have the exact same flower-thingy and I was also gonna wear it for my entry. What a coincidence!I got mine at ClaireÂ´s..in Austria though

Great minds think alike... I bought mine at Claire's also and when I heard "mermaid" I knew I wanted to wear a flower my hair. One of my favorite scenes in "The Little Mermaid" is when Ariel puts the flower behind her ear and starts singing to Flounder.





Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very pretty faith!


Heres my first real entry, i dont really like it, the concept was for it to be a shell over my eye, or something like that, i just wore a T-shirt, so im going to to redo it tommorow. With full outfit, and no shell. lol. I feel that it looks too painted. I'll try it over.

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...makeup0052.jpg

I think this is amazing! It's a great concept and you've done a beautiful job with the shell. And I love the necklace...it's a really nice touch.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Sep 15, 2007)

Omg what gorgeous entries so far. They all look sooo perfect!! I have no shells or flowers or anythin but maybe Ill give it a try tonight. I have some blue pigment and some falsies Ive been dying to try out.


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 15, 2007)

StereoXGirl: Great entry..you really do look like a Mermaid.


----------



## xjudyx (Sep 15, 2007)

since its a friday night and..i have absolutely NOTHING to do other than catch up on some grey's anatomy before the season premiere..i'll try this out. ima dtb virgin..

eeeek lets see if i actually post!!

EDIT__

GRRR! i had my full face on..then i ran out of my fav lash glue so i used a sucky one..made my eyes water and liner smudged..perhaps next week


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 15, 2007)

Shaundra!! It's so nice to see a DTB from you! Gorgeous.


----------



## farris2 (Sep 15, 2007)

Great job ladies! You all look very pretty!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 15, 2007)

Aww...thanks so much, ladies! You made my day!


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 15, 2007)

lol can someone find me a black mermaid for inspiration, or an ethnic one period?

I need some inspiration, most mermaids wear cold or frosted colors, i look ashy in those...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol can someone find me a black mermaid for inspiration, or an ethnic one period?I need some inspiration, most mermaids wear cold or frosted colors, i look ashy in those...

OMG...I had found a bunch of pics and then the window got closed, so I lost them all! *grr* lol. I wanted to say that I thought that the colors you used before looked really good!
I'll try to find some pics again...


----------



## magosienne (Sep 15, 2007)

wow, Shaundra what a beautiful DTB !


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 15, 2007)

wow girls, beautiful! im so glad our new members are participating so much!

wonderful girls!

Shaundra, i think its gorgeous! and you should enter i wanna vote for you! lol how is it conflict of intrest?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Liz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Shaundra, i think its gorgeous! and you should enter i wanna vote for you! lol how is it conflict of intrest? Thank you so much!




Well, because I have the ability to change the vote count. lol. Not that I ever would, but still. lol.


----------



## MissPout (Sep 15, 2007)

Heres my D2B Picture....good luck girls


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissPout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Heres my D2B Picture....good luck girls
http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...b/PIC00075.jpg

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...b/PIC00093.jpg

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...b/PIC00094.jpg
Very cool entry, Miss Pout!!!


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow!!! Gorgeous entry, MsPout! That shell tiara is very creative!

Here's my entry. I'm not fully decided on which one's my official entry yet, but here they are!


----------



## pinkdaisylove (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh you all look fantastic!


----------



## Manda (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow La Chinita, very beautiful! You just need an ocean bg behind you and youre all set!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Sep 15, 2007)

_I love the design you did on your face MissPout!



_

la_chinita I love your entry! It's very creative!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 15, 2007)

Goood job ladies.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow!!! Gorgeous entry, MsPout! That shell tiara is very creative!
Here's my entry. I'm not fully decided on which one's my official entry yet, but here they are!





I love it all! The makeup, the hair...great entry, la_chinita!!!


----------



## Solimar (Sep 16, 2007)

You all look awesome!!


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 16, 2007)

wow wonderful entries ladies


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 16, 2007)

wow la chinita fabulous entry you totally look like a mermaid princess, I love how you crimped your hair

Miss Pout that is a lovely crown , you look beautiful


----------



## Jobunny (Sep 16, 2007)

Everyone looks great!

Did anyone else used to play 'mermaids' in the pool when they were kids? I did lol.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 16, 2007)

Liezl, I heart it... and nice wind effect


----------



## magosienne (Sep 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow!!! Gorgeous entry, MsPout! That shell tiara is very creative!
Here's my entry. I'm not fully decided on which one's my official entry yet, but here they are!





i love it, especially your hair, beautiful !


----------



## Nox (Sep 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol can someone find me a black mermaid for inspiration, or an ethnic one period?I need some inspiration, most mermaids wear cold or frosted colors, i look ashy in those...

Hey are you going to enter?




I have committed myself to entering too! Yaaay! We totally need more WoC on here... where's Miss EyeCandyDiva...


----------



## SherryAnn (Sep 16, 2007)

I am LOVING these!!! You girls are so pretty! Maybe I can rustle up some seaweed and take a few pics...lol...


----------



## purpleRain (Sep 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow!!! Gorgeous entry, MsPout! That shell tiara is very creative!
Here's my entry. I'm not fully decided on which one's my official entry yet, but here they are!






I LOVE your eyemakeup!! Gorgeous colors all together! Looks with your skin


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 16, 2007)

Miss Pout I love your entry! The detail is just amazing, I could never do that!! Oh and I love the tiara!!

And what's this? An entry from Chinita a whole week early? Doth my eyes decieveth me?



Great job once again!!


----------



## Kathy (Sep 16, 2007)

Really cool theme and great entries so far ladies!!


----------



## 3xquisit3xtreme (Sep 16, 2007)

I think im going to enter this one depending on how it turns out... would I be able to photoshop sea shells onto my boobs lol cause i have no mermaidish outfits but I know we CAN't photoshop anything that would change the make-up


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 16, 2007)

Aww...thanks for the sweet comments, ladies! It makes all the work worthwhile!





Shaundra, I love those little rhinestones and your hair! Everything!

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And what's this? An entry from Chinita a whole week early? Doth my eyes decieveth me?



Great job once again!!





LMAO Kee! Haha...that was part of the challenge for me! Getting off my ass and doing it early this time so I can sit back and beg others to do theirs! Kee...we're waaaiting.......





Originally Posted by *lglala84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow la chinita fabulous entry you totally look like a mermaid princess, I love how you crimped your hair
Miss Pout that is a lovely crown , you look beautiful

Thanks lglala! This little mermaid found a crimper underwater...haha. A mermaid from the 80s. LOL


----------



## 3xquisit3xtreme (Sep 16, 2007)

theres my entry i was standing in front of the window with my curtain behind me thats why its so bright sorry


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 16, 2007)

Good job on the makeup!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Sep 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *3xquisit3xtreme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i11.tinypic.com/5xh43ut.jpgtheres my entry i was standing in front of the window with my curtain behind me thats why its so bright sorry

_Wow, awesome job! I love it!



_


----------



## chantelle8686 (Sep 16, 2007)

great entries girls well done!!!

loving them all so far


----------



## ArtistryByErin (Sep 17, 2007)

ok so im popping my d2b cherry here. it didnt quite come out like id like, i tried to do a multi-color fish scale effect and i was wearing a bad wig since my hair is uber short and pink and not at all mermaidish. hope you girls like it:


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ArtistryByErin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok so im popping my d2b cherry here. it didnt quite come out like id like, i tried to do a multi-color fish scale effect and i was wearing a bad wig since my hair is uber short and pink and not at all mermaidish. hope you girls like it:http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...n/HPIM3777.jpg

http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...n/HPIM3784.jpg

http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...n/HPIM3817.jpg

http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...n/HPIM3824.jpg

http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...n/HPIM3837.jpg

http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...n/HPIM3836.jpg

shut up!it looks hot

how in the world did you make the "scales"

i'm so voting for you lo,


----------



## Ashley (Sep 17, 2007)

Very creative, Erin!





Great entry.


----------



## ArtistryByErin (Sep 17, 2007)

hahaha thanks!! for the scales i used the scarf thats around my boobs, it has a criss cross pattern like fishnets, i held it to my face and pressed different shadows on top of it. im glad you all liked it. i was nervous to post.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 17, 2007)

Yay, more new entries! I'm loving the colors everyone is choosing.


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi all! Sorry to re-post my entry, but apparently there's been some speculation that I've photoshopped my entry. Here are original photos, not of the ones I first posted because I saved them when I cropped them, but I just hope these un-cropped photos show the lighting that my camera creates on me. I have a crappy camera, so some photos come out overexposed, and some come out with colors showing just fine. The wall behind me is a clear, telltale sign of how the flash works--the background is in shadow while my face is bright, creating an "effect" that may be mistaken as photoshop. The last photo shows this clearly as the background (i.e., the piano, the table) is all in normal color, while my face and the wall right behind me is completely bright, as in overexposed, just like the photos I originally posted.

I am also opting out of the voting because I hate for people to think I won the D2Bs that I did in the past because I cheated. I also don't want other D2B participants to feel like I've deceived them. I just wanted to show everyone some original photos where you can clearly see what I mean about the flash creating an "effect".

Mods, sorry to post this, and I don't mean to start drama, but I feel that I have to clear my name here and I hope you guys give me my opportunity to do so.

http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/b.../lmermaid6.jpg

http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/b...iezl/merm3.jpg

http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/b.../lmermaid8.jpg

http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/b...l/dlmerma2.jpg

http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb8/rhealiezl/m9.jpg

http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb8/rhealiezl/m3.jpg


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 17, 2007)

Photoshopped?

I wouldnt have thought that - my camera gives that same illusion sometimes. Don't opt out girl...sigh* Dramz.



Your photos are great, btw... didnt notice the lips were 2 different shades until then. Loves.


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 17, 2007)

Aw, thanks Celly. Yeah, I am opting out...just because even if I've already posted more photos of some original photos, once the "speculation" is there, it's always going to be there for whoever thought that they were photoshopped in some way. But thanks for the support Celly. I appreciate it.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh, I wish you wouldn't opt out. It pisses me off so badly to see that. I cropped my photo for D2B, because of the light on the side of it and unnecessary...messiness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> in my room.

Argh that just breaks my heart. Such bullshit.


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PaperFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh, I wish you wouldn't opt out. It pisses me off so badly to see that. I cropped my photo for D2B, because of the light on the side of it and unnecessary...messiness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> in my room.
Argh that just breaks my heart. Such bullshit.

I know...it's just that for someone to call me out and question and _speculate_ that I photoshopped my photos is basically implying that I care so much about influencing the voting that I would sneakily edit my entry. I'm not like that. I'm just proving my point here, so I'm opting out. I just wish that the people who were speculating would confront me to my face and stop all the BS.


----------



## Kathy (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't think you should withdraw either. The idea behind the D2B's is for people to challenge themselves and have FUN! Yes, it's a competition, but it shouldn't be taken so seriously. I'm no photoshop expert, but there were a couple pics (*not* yours, la_chinita) that made me wonder. No one is trying to accuse anyone or create a bad image of someone, we're just trying to make sure that the playing field is even for everyone. And for people not to take this so seriously that they feel the need to doctor their pics. It's hard enough to get people to enter as it is (myself included) without some ladies having an unfair advantage because they photoshop their entries!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just wish that the people who were speculating would confront me to my face and stop all the BS. La_chinita, it was all of the mods that were concerned. Aquilah pm'ed you on behalf of all of us. It was not a jealous member complaining trying to start problems or anything like that. You are not the only person who has been pm'ed concerning this issue. We simply want to make sure that this was not the case. Please do not take this personally.
If you have an issue with this, please take it up with the mods rather than posting about it in the forums from now on.


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't think you should withdraw either. The idea behind the D2B's is for people to challenge themselves and have FUN! Yes, it's a competition, but it shouldn't be taken so seriously. I'm no photoshop expert, but there were a couple pics (*not* yours, la_chinita) that made me wonder. No one is trying to accuse anyone or create a bad image of someone, we're just trying to make sure that the playing field is even for everyone. And for people not to take this so seriously that they feel the need to doctor their pics. It's hard enough to get people to enter as it is (myself included) without some ladies having an unfair advantage because they photoshop their entries! True, true...I know I'm coming off like I'm taking this too seriously, but I wasn't the one who started pointing fingers. I'm all for making this a level playing field for everyone, but hearing about this issue, having won like two consecutive DTBs changes it all for me because I feel like I'm not getting the credit that I deserve for the work I did. I feel like, people are thinking, oh, she keeps winning, she's probably photoshopping her entries. Especially since some people were saying on another D2B topic that "the same people keep winning". It's like telling someone who lost weight the healthy way that they only lost weight because they were on drugs, or telling someone that they're only pretty because they have so much makeup on...you know? It just takes credit away from that person. I don't want to take it personal, but I feel a little ganged up here as the PM I received from someone says "_we_ just want to make sure." "We"? A whole gang of people are thinking this? It's hurtful, so I took it personal. I just don't want photoshopping (i.e. cheating) to ever be attached to my name. Imagine people talking and "speculating" behind your back like that, especially when it's not true. It may not be meant to be personal, but it is.

And yes, I agree, kaville, there were a couple of pics in past D2Bs that were obviously photoshopped. Wonder if they were called out or "speculated" about.

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif La_chinita, it was all of the mods that were concerned. Aquilah pm'ed you on behalf of all of us. It was not a jealous member complaining trying to start problems or anything like that. You are not the only person who has been pm'ed concerning this issue. We simply want to make sure that this was not the case. Please do not take this personally.
If you have an issue with this, please take it up with the mods rather than posting about it in the forums from now on.





Gladly.


----------



## Bexy (Sep 17, 2007)

LaChinita, I just wanted to say. I have voted for you in several and I would be voting for you again if you were still entering. Your pics are always lovely and they do not look photoshopped at all to me. I have seen some that do, but not yours. So not EVERYONE feels like that. No offense to the mods, I know you all are just doing your jobs. To keep it fair.


----------



## Andi (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bexy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LaChinita, I just wanted to say. I have voted for you in several and I would be voting for you again if you were still entering. Your pics are always lovely and they do not look photoshopped at all to me. I have seen some that do, but not yours. So not EVERYONE feels like that. No offense to the mods, I know you all are just doing your jobs. To keep it fair. ITA! I love your entries and thereÂ´s not a doubt on my mind concerning the photoshop thing, youÂ´re just pretty damn good at doing your MU!!!!I hope you donÂ´t opt out, but it looks like you already made your decision so I respect that.


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif La_chinita, it was all of the mods that were concerned. Aquilah pm'ed you on behalf of all of us. It was not a jealous member complaining trying to start problems or anything like that. You are not the only person who has been pm'ed concerning this issue. We simply want to make sure that this was not the case. Please do not take this personally.
If you have an issue with this, please take it up with the mods rather than posting about it in the forums from now on.





Thank you very much for clearing that up. It's not my job to make sure everyone on this site likes me, because I already know there's people who don't. I did exactly what I should've as a Mod. So, it's not me looking to be the bad guy, it was a staff decision.
It should be noted, you're not the first person to be asked Liz, and I'm sure you won't be the last. Things like this should be taken up with the Moderators, not posted out to where it may or may not cause drama.

As I recall, I actually responded to your PM saying it was a wonderful entry as were they all! I also said *NOT* to opt out of the voting because it wasn't fair to you, or right in general.

Now, I should hope we can continue with the rest of this DTB challenge and leave it all alone. I'd hate that we completely remove the challenges all together due to constant drama no matter who posts what pics or what the theme is. That said, if there's anything else that needs to be said, please PM myself or another MuT staff member.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you very much for clearing that up. It's not my job to make sure everyone on this site likes me, because I already know there's people who don't. I did exactly what I should've as a Mod. So, it's not me looking to be the bad guy, it was a staff decision.
It should be noted, you're not the first person to be asked Liz, and I'm sure you won't be the last. Things like this should be taken up with the Moderators, not posted out to where it may or may not cause drama.

As I recall, I actually responded to your PM saying it was a wonderful entry as were they all! I also said *NOT* to opt out of the voting because it wasn't fair to you, or right in general.

Now, I should hope we can continue with the rest of this DTB challenge and leave it all alone. I'd hate that we completely remove the challenges all together due to constant drama no matter who posts what pics or what the theme is. That said, if there's anything else that needs to be said, please PM myself or another MuT staff member.

Very well said Aquilah! And just a little reminder:

Quote:
*Private Message Your Concerns*: If you ever have any questions concerning forum policies, rather than post a message on the forum, it is better to ask those who enforce the policies of the forum directly. Please feel free to send a private message to the moderators whenever you have a question about this. I personally would not get offended if someone asked if my pics were photoshopped. If anything, I would consider it flattery! After all, as long as I can provide proof that it's not, what's the fuss? Of course, that would never happen to me because my makeup skills are just not on that level of greatness!
I strongly suggest we all move on from this and continue to follow the forum rules/regs and etiquette. I for one do not want to see the D2B's discontinued.


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you very much for clearing that up. It's not my job to make sure everyone on this site likes me, because I already know there's people who don't. I did exactly what I should've as a Mod. So, it's not me looking to be the bad guy, it was a staff decision.
It should be noted, you're not the first person to be asked Liz, and I'm sure you won't be the last. Things like this should be taken up with the Moderators, not posted out to where it may or may not cause drama.

As I recall, I actually responded to your PM saying it was a wonderful entry as were they all! I also said *NOT* to opt out of the voting because it wasn't fair to you, or right in general.

Now, I should hope we can continue with the rest of this DTB challenge and leave it all alone. I'd hate that we completely remove the challenges all together due to constant drama no matter who posts what pics or what the theme is. That said, if there's anything else that needs to be said, please PM myself or another MuT staff member.

Got it.

On with the D2B.

----------------

Erin and xquisite, you ladies ROCKED IT!!! Erin, great job on the fish scales!


----------



## Aprill (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very well said Aquilah! And just a little reminder:
I personally would not get offended if someone asked if my pics were photoshopped. If anything, I would consider it flattery! After all, as long as I can provide proof that it's not, what's the fuss? Of course, that would never happen to me because my makeup skills are just not on that level of greatness!

I strongly suggest we all move on from this and continue to follow the forum rules/regs and etiquette. I for one do not want to see the D2B's discontinued.

ditto ditto ditto to Kee and Aquilah!!! Please move on, and please everyone stop putting private issues on blast!! That's the purpose of private messaging???




No need to get angry, a question is a question!! And lets please kill the DTB drama! This is the second one in a row......love one another!!!


























Everyone is doing a fabulous job!!! I would, but.......lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ArtistryByErin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok so im popping my d2b cherry here. it didnt quite come out like id like, i tried to do a multi-color fish scale effect and i was wearing a bad wig since my hair is uber short and pink and not at all mermaidish. hope you girls like it:http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...n/HPIM3777.jpg

http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...n/HPIM3784.jpg

http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...n/HPIM3817.jpg

http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...n/HPIM3824.jpg

http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...n/HPIM3837.jpg

http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...n/HPIM3836.jpg

I like the fish scale effect and the colors!


----------



## han (Sep 17, 2007)

where do we vote? every one did a great job!


----------



## Bexy (Sep 17, 2007)

I love the DTB's and I love MUT. I hope I was not adding fuel to the fire that was so not my intention. I just wanted to support a fellower MUTer that was feeling down.

I would not want to see this forum shut down. That would be a shame. I know from being a mod and from being on other forums with a bunch of women that drama will certainly happen if we want it or not. I can say that MUT has the least drama out of any site that I have been to and the mods do a great job to keep it that way.

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the fish scale effect and the colors!



I know that is so cool, and I love your short hair, it is adorable. The wig with the starfish was a great touch. Loved it.

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif where do we vote? every did a great job! We vote after the poll is put up in a new thread. The contest goes until the 21st though. So you still have time to enter if you want to.


----------



## Kathy (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif where do we vote? every did a great job! Han, did you vote on the last one? The Pussycat Doll one is being voted on now. 
Go here -----&gt; https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f90...oll-63849.html


----------



## han (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks kaville and bexy for pointing me in the right direction, no kathy i didnt vote yet, i have some catching up to do..lol


----------



## 3xquisit3xtreme (Sep 17, 2007)

I got a PM as well about photoshopping.. all i did was rotate it, brighten it even more &amp; crop.. im standing in front of a window with tons of light..hense why the resoluteion and detail is so amazing so i guess i can see why peopel would think i photoshopped it. heres the original:


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *3xquisit3xtreme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got a PM as well about photoshopping.. all i did was rotate it, brighten it even more &amp; crop.. im standing in front of a window with tons of light..hense why the resoluteion and detail is so amazing so i guess i can see why peopel would think i photoshopped it. heres the original:http://i5.tinypic.com/4lix3ki.jpg

http://i17.tinypic.com/4pyrw45.jpg

The original actually looks better.


----------



## Bexy (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The original actually looks better. I agree, totally shows the detail more. Not going to lie the one that you had up to begin with made me think photoshopped. But you can clearly see it was not.


----------



## Manda (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bexy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree, totally shows the detail more. Not going to lie the one that you had up to begin with made me think photoshopped. But you can clearly see it was not. Ditto. Great job on the mu btw! You might want to just rotate the original and use as is just to be on the safe side if others think it's questionable, it is still a great photo.
Erin, LOVE the scales, that's a really neat technique, and so colorful!

LaChinita- I hope you don't opt out, you do wonderful work, you should be flattered that someone thought it was photoshopped!


----------



## LunaSoeth (Sep 17, 2007)

I just signed up last night to MUT so this is my first challenge.

Not as mermaid-ish as I thought it would be but here it is:


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LunaSoeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just signed up last night to MUT so this is my first challenge. 
Not as mermaid-ish as I thought it would be but here it is:

http//img503.imageshack.us/img503/8623/image16lf3.jpg

http//img262.imageshack.us/img262/3776/image17ll3.jpg

http//img503.imageshack.us/img503/2410/image20nx8.jpg

Your pics aren't working no matter what I try...


----------



## LunaSoeth (Sep 17, 2007)

Hope it works now.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 17, 2007)

Gorgeous entry!! Welcome to MUT btw!!






Hooray for all the newbie participation!!!


----------



## LunaSoeth (Sep 17, 2007)

Was that directed to me? If it was, thank you. [=

Are the pictures showing up correctly? I have this little pending message.


----------



## Manda (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Your pics aren't working no matter what I try... Can't see them either. BTW- Welcome to MUT!


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LunaSoeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Was that directed to me? If it was, thank you. [= Are the pictures showing up correctly? I have this little pending message.

Well, I can see them . . . maybe it's cause I'm a mod?



I dunno, but they sure do rock, regardless


----------



## MACmaniac (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice Theme!


----------



## LunaSoeth (Sep 18, 2007)

I tried doing what the help topic suggested? What code do you guys use to upload them?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LunaSoeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Was that directed to me? If it was, thank you. [= Are the pictures showing up correctly? I have this little pending message.

I'm sorry, I've been at school! I'll approve them now.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 18, 2007)

LunaSoeth, nice entry and welcome to MUT


----------



## Lauren (Sep 18, 2007)

Beautiful entries everyone!


----------



## LunaSoeth (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks pinksugar. [=


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Sep 18, 2007)

Luna that rocks, I love the MB ladies joining here. You all rock!!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 18, 2007)

By far my fave DTB... so colorful





Keep entering, people! Pop your DTB cherries! GUYS TOO. Mermans... is that what they're called? Mermans... Merdudes... Merboy...Mermaidos? Haha anyways...

Oh, Mods... I think rules should be more specific, ya know? So no dramz from now on.

Just wanted to point out when I did my first DTB some time back, I wasn't PMed or anything about photoshopping and my picture was removed from the voting without my knowledge - even when they weren't. But I was a noob so I knew no better and didn't confront the issue. Either rules gotta be modified or more detailed and maybe a bigger notice in the beginning of each thread with "No Photoshop Yada Yada"? I know its there all the time but in bigger, bolder print so it can be embedded into folk's minds....

Ill admit some photos looked photoshopped in this DTB and I think eliminating everything except cropping should be fair. Not trying to be a little hater here because I understand some cameras aren't the best at capturing things... but at least no drama about it will occur.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Sep 18, 2007)

nice entries ladies!!


----------



## Ashley (Sep 18, 2007)

Great entry, Luna! Welcome to MUT.


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 18, 2007)

WOW&gt;. i had some pics i was going to enter.. but i must say.... i am very

intimidated !!


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 18, 2007)

first off celly,youre right on as usual

la_chinita,youve done gorgeous work, and i feel honnored that we've been neck and neck in the pcd DTB!

now..mooooving on

erin i love love loveeee the scales, really i wish i would have thought of that instead of painting mine on lol

Luna, you look awsome i love the red

exquisite, stunning as usual


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 18, 2007)

LOL Celly I think I like "Mermaidos". Has a nice ring to it.

Wow, Luna! Great entry! What did you use for your scales?


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 18, 2007)

well im going to enter.. i tired to look simple. and natural.


----------



## LunaSoeth (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. [=

Chinita, for the "scales" I used silver glitter &amp; little pieces of aluminum foil.


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 18, 2007)

missy, the pics dont show


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 18, 2007)

dunno then?ill try again

found this one i took the other night.. as well thought it looked good too...the new one is the one im entering in the contest..


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 18, 2007)

It says pending approval.

Hmm.


----------



## leezer83 (Sep 18, 2007)

I hope I am not too late! Here is my very first entry... I need my good pirate to come rescue me!!


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif By far my fave DTB... so colorful




Keep entering, people! Pop your DTB cherries! GUYS TOO. Mermans... is that what they're called? Mermans... Merdudes... Merboy...Mermaidos? Haha anyways...

Oh, Mods... I think rules should be more specific, ya know? So no dramz from now on.

Just wanted to point out when I did my first DTB some time back, I wasn't PMed or anything about photoshopping and my picture was removed from the voting without my knowledge - even when they weren't. But I was a noob so I knew no better and didn't confront the issue. Either rules gotta be modified or more detailed and maybe a bigger notice in the beginning of each thread with "No Photoshop Yada Yada"? I know its there all the time but in bigger, bolder print so it can be embedded into folk's minds....

Ill admit some photos looked photoshopped in this DTB and I think eliminating everything except cropping should be fair. Not trying to be a little hater here because I understand some cameras aren't the best at capturing things... but at least no drama about it will occur.

I didn't know you ever had a pic removed from DTB. And I'm curious as to why your entry would've been removed without telling you (unless it was a forgotten entry?). This generally isn't a forum I police since it's generally drama free.
However, new rules are going to be set into place effective the DTB starting this week. As for pictures submitted as thumbnails/attachments, they all have to be approved first now, as per part of the new forum rules. However, this rule may be removed. You can still submit the pictures embedded using the BB code.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It says pending approval.
Hmm.

Yep!



Gotta approve 'em first! lol.




I'm sorry your entry got removed! Like Aquilah said, it's possible that it was an accident. I would think that you would have been pm'ed if there was any concern.



BTW...are you going to enter this one? You would be a totally cool mermaid!

ITA with the new rules. Like Aquilah said, we're working on it and they'll be up by the time we start the new challenge. Hopefully they'll clear things up since there seem to be some grey areas with the rules at the moment.


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 18, 2007)

Missy, cool entry! I could never pull off the wet look.





Leezer, I hope your pirate comes soon.



Nice blue e/s!


----------



## stefawn (Sep 18, 2007)

OK here's my entry. I did my 8 yr old niece... she had a blast with this!!! She's such a little diva! We just played for what seemed like hours last night trying all kinds of different things! We went the artistic route and the more we added the more she liked it! LOL She was so excited when finally started the "photo shoot"! This is so much much fun... we don't get to just "play" enough! 

BTW... everybody's entries so far are wonderful!! I love this theme!

Attachment 36130

Attachment 36131


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 18, 2007)

aww she is so cute


----------



## Manda (Sep 18, 2007)

Yay more entries- Luna, You look great, I love how the pinkish/red goes with your hair.

Stefawn- your niece is too cute!

Missy- great entry, nice n simple, I like it!

Leezer- aww, you look so sad, but great job!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 18, 2007)

Got my makeup done! Uploading pictures now. (We are allowed to crop, right?) I think we are....anyway....I'm SO pissed the pictures don't show how pigmented the colors are, but...whatever, right? Pics happen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My roommate walked in the room in the middle of this and stared at me haha. The photos are sort-of blurry 'cause I have shaky hands but maybe they'll turn out all right.

Edit: 2 from my camera phone came out in addition to the ones on my digital camera...I honestly have no idea which one to put in as the official entry.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PaperFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Got my makeup done! Uploading pictures now. (We are allowed to crop, right?) Yes, cropping is allowed.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh, any particulars I should put up as the entry? I accept recommendations.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SherryAnn (Sep 19, 2007)

Luna, your eyes ROCK! I sooooo want to do my eyes like this for work tomorrow! I wonder how that would go over...


----------



## heartbrkerforu (Sep 19, 2007)

this is my first time doing this.. so do i just post it here and it is entered?? i just got a facial so my face is not in the best condition















well i dnt think my picture workd... can someone tell me how to post it?


----------



## stefawn (Sep 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissMissy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif aww she is so cute Thank You!!

Originally Posted by *Manda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay more entries- Luna, You look great, I love how the pinkish/red goes with your hair.
Stefawn- your niece is too cute!

Missy- great entry, nice n simple, I like it!

Leezer- aww, you look so sad, but great job!

Thank You!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *heartbrkerforu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this is my first time doing this.. so do i just post it here and it is entered?? i just got a facial so my face is not in the best condition




http://file:///C:/Documents%20and%20...ments/merm.jpg

http://file:///C:/Documents%20and%20...uments/mer.jpg

well i dnt think my picture workd... can someone tell me how to post it?

There are a few different ways to do it.



Here is a link describing them:
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f82...osts-8236.html

Hopefully that helps! If you have any further questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LunaSoeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hope it works now. Pretty!


----------



## Ashley (Sep 19, 2007)

Paperflowers - I think you should enter the second one. I like the last one too but the second one shows off the makeup best.


----------



## LunaSoeth (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks puncturedskirt &amp; SherryAnn. &lt;3


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 19, 2007)

..you know, I would really love to attempt this cus I used to want to live underwater as a kid....BUT...after pitching the idea to my friends, lets just say laughter was the nicest response I got.

But, you all look awesomez.


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 19, 2007)

what is crop?


----------



## Ashley (Sep 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissMissy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what is crop? Cropping is cutting down the picture to remove some of the bordering background that you don't need.


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 19, 2007)

Stefawn, your niece is so adorable!

Paperflowers, cool entry! ITA with the camera thing, that's why I tend to reaaally pack on the colors so they show. Love the greens you used!


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 19, 2007)

everyone is so cute! I love all these entries. I tried to do one the other day but I looked SHOCKER. so yeah, no photos yet! might give it another go


----------



## stefawn (Sep 19, 2007)

la_chinita ~ Thank You! Like I said she's a little DIVA! LOL

PaperFlowers ~ I agree with aplsmash, I like the 2nd one best.


----------



## Andi (Sep 19, 2007)

This was so much work, especially the eyes. And of course the lash glue that came with the falsies was crap so my lashes started coming off on the corners after a short while (I think you can tell, right?)

IÂ´ll call my entry

"Glamorous Mermaid stranded in a bathtub far away from home"


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 19, 2007)

^^ You are soooooo pretty.


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 20, 2007)

Good Job!


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 20, 2007)

awsome andi!!! and i love the caption lol

i have an entry but i dont think im gonna post it, didnt turn out so good eh

but im loving this dtb!


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Sep 20, 2007)

Andi are those makeup pictures on your bathroom wall???? Love it!!

Liz, you know you better post that picture! We all are dying to see it!


----------



## Sreyomac (Sep 20, 2007)

Great job Andi...... you are so pretty!!!! All of you have done a wonderful job! I want to try a DTB, but i am waiting on the right one.... anyone know what the next will be?


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 20, 2007)

Andi you are so freakkin HOT!!! What did you use on your lids? They're so glossy and shimmery!

Liz I'll be waiting for that entry. I'm sure you rocked it!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Liz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif awsome andi!!! and i love the caption lol
i have an entry but i dont think im gonna post it, didnt turn out so good eh

but im loving this dtb!

Oh, c'mon! Please? We all wanna see.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This was so much work, especially the eyes. And of course the lash glue that came with the falsies was crap so my lashes started coming off on the corners after a short while (I think you can tell, right?)
IÂ´ll call my entry

"Glamorous Mermaid stranded in a bathtub far away from home"





http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...rmaidentry.jpg

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...Mermaid076.jpg

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...Mermaid054.jpg

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...Mermaid074.jpg

Gorgeous, Andi!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 20, 2007)

You have the face of Ariel, Andi... seriously. Good job.

Lizzzzz! Enter it, lady! NOW!


----------



## farris2 (Sep 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know...it's just that for someone to call me out and question and _speculate_ that I photoshopped my photos is basically implying that I care so much about influencing the voting that I would sneakily edit my entry. I'm not like that. I'm just proving my point here, so I'm opting out. I just wish that the people who were speculating would confront me to my face and stop all the BS. That really sucks! Doesnt look photoshopped to me.


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 20, 2007)

Okay....Here's mine...


----------



## farris2 (Sep 20, 2007)

WOW Manders! I love it!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 20, 2007)

Andi and Benebaby, you guys look pretty!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok wow... between Benebaby and Andi and La Chinita... I dont even want to attempt anymore lol! La Chinita, serious makeup skills and I have loved every D2B youve done. Bene and Andi, serious skills as well!

I was gonna enter that one night, long before all these entries, but I was too tired, and now that I see I have no chance lol Ill just wait for the next D2B or something






Oh EDIT! Haha I just checked the up next thread and it says Living Dead Doll or Girl or something... yikes! Perfect for some I know but not for me lol...


----------



## stefawn (Sep 20, 2007)

Andi and Benebaby... you both look amazing! love it!!


----------



## Monica_r (Sep 20, 2007)

andi and benebaby you look amazing. andi, im curious about what you use to hightlight your cheeks?






oh, and la chinita too. you girls got some hardass skills in make-up


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Sep 20, 2007)

wow, stunning entries!


----------



## Andi (Sep 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Andi you are so freakkin HOT!!! What did you use on your lids? They're so glossy and shimmery! I used MAC clear lipglass on top of my eye shadows, also on my lips btw. ItÂ´s really really wet-looking, but soo sticky!

Originally Posted by *Monica_r* /img/forum/go_quote.gif andi and benebaby you look amazing. andi, im curious about what you use to hightlight your cheeks?





oh, and la chinita too. you girls got some hardass skills in make-up





thanks, I used MAC Iridescent Pressed Powder
Manders you look stunning!!! Hell I need to move to your city so you can always do my makeup.


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 20, 2007)

you all look so gorgeous girls


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay....Here's mine...
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y202/BeneBaby/dtb1.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...aby/dtb2-2.jpg

You look great, Amanda!


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 20, 2007)

I Dont Even Want To Enter Anymore!!!!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I Dont Even Want To Enter Anymore!!!!!! Please do! Don't let other entries intimidate you from joining in!


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 20, 2007)

Amanda!!! Great job! I'm lovin' those jewels!



I gotta go to the city more so you can do my mu!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 20, 2007)

Everyone looks great. This is going to be a hard decision when it comes to voting.


----------



## Andi (Sep 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I Dont Even Want To Enter Anymore!!!!!! ThatÂ´s what I was thinking too before I decided to turn a boring night home into something fun, so I entered and I am glad I did cause it was quite challenging for me to put on SO much eyemakeup lol


----------



## Amia (Sep 20, 2007)

uuum, eventhough I feel very shy.. decided it was time to lose my D2B virginity.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll be posting mine tomorrow morning.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 20, 2007)

Okay, so I took some advice given to me after my first round with this challenge and I think the results came out MUCH better!! I am using my first picture in this attachment as my entry (I think?? Maybe #2) and my second set of photographs is attached-- I am MUCH MUCH MUCH more pleased with this one than last one-- I think the makeup looks better too shhhh.

I got my Fyrinnae rice powder primer and wanted a reason to use it, so, I did!! Here is my second set of photos, the first attachment is my entry. (Is it just me? I'm really wanting to improve my make-up skills and am DYING to know if this is better/worse whatever??)

(Plz excuse my translucent white skin thanks. *blush*)

I took all these by a window 'cause it's really the only light in my room, except for the last one which I took by a desk lamp so that's why the lighting is different.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 20, 2007)

Manders...I REALLY wish I had your make-up skills!!! Yours always looks amazing.


----------



## MindySue (Sep 21, 2007)

woo! go manders. you're amazing.

people stop saying you don't want to enter now!! it's not all about winning anyway. so what if manders woops your butts..it's still good practice!! haha

love yours too andi


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 21, 2007)

Haha, Mindy... that sure makes them want to enter now.

"Enter - even if Manders does win you all."

I'm just happy people are participating...

Amia, you're so pretty. Good job!





Manders, I love the jewels - and your effin' hair! I love how shiny it is.

Mindy, when are you going to participate in one of these challanges?


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 21, 2007)

Good job, Paperflowers! The colors are more vibrant now, and I LOVE the lips! What did you use?

Amia, you're so cute! You remind me of Rihanna.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good job, Paperflowers! The colors are more vibrant now, and I LOVE the lips! What did you use? 
Amia, you're so cute! You remind me of Rihanna.





I dabbed Lumiere's multi-use minerals in Sapphire Blue all over the lips, and applied MAC's Malibu Barbie lipglass over that.


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 21, 2007)

manders...breathtaking!!!

amia youre so pretty! good job!

and paperflowers, much better and the lighting also makes a big difference!


----------



## ArtistryByErin (Sep 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used MAC clear lipglass on top of my eye shadows, also on my lips btw. ItÂ´s really really wet-looking, but soo sticky!


thanks, I used MAC Iridescent Pressed Powder

Manders you look stunning!!! Hell I need to move to your city so you can always do my makeup.

hey i just read that you used the lipglass, but felt it was too sticky. you should try the mac texture in "gloss". they also have a texture in "matte" as well. but the gloss one is mad for the face and gives the look of lipglass with out being sticky, check it out next time youre at mac.


----------



## Sheikah (Sep 21, 2007)

Freaking awesome entries! I wanted to enter this one but I had no time...




I guess it will be too late to try tomorrow...


----------



## Amia (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks girls!

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good job, Paperflowers! The colors are more vibrant now, and I LOVE the lips! What did you use? 
Amia, you're so cute! You remind me of Rihanna.





lol some woman said that last weekend too.. Love all of your d2b's btw, talented!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Sep 21, 2007)

Well, ladies everyone did a fab, job, like many, I almost didn't enter mine in, but I did so here we go...











Shhhhh...tell no one I'm a Mermaid...LOL


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 21, 2007)

Amazing entries, ladies!

Today's the last day to enter, so if you're still interested but haven't entered yet, please get your entry in by 11:59 PM EDT.


----------



## Nox (Sep 21, 2007)

ECD, my lefty-twin, you look fab. I even like how you did your eyebrows to match. You look _just like_ a mermaid doll I once had as a young girl, with blue hair and a pink fin!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Sep 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ECD, my lefty-twin, you look fab. I even like how you did your eyebrows to match. You look _just like_ a mermaid doll I once had as a young girl, with blue hair and a pink fin!
http://z.about.com/d/toys/1/0/v/7/MermaidiaDolls.jpg

Awww...thanks girl! I had a doll like that too. I loved that thing.


----------



## Sheikah (Sep 21, 2007)

Yay I did it... I just can't choose which pics to post hahaha. I'm gonna take a while deciding.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay I did it... I just can't choose which pics to post hahaha. I'm gonna take a while deciding. Yay! Can't wait to see!


----------



## Manda (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow, I miss like 2 days on this thread and there are all these awesome entries! Andi, Manders and Diva you all look stunning, you all belong Under the Sea!

The other entries are fantastic as well, its great to see some new faces as well!


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 21, 2007)

amazing! this makes it very hard to vote!


----------



## Sheikah (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok so here's mine. I almost don't do it, but here it is...

Attachment 36209

Attachment 36210

Attachment 36211

Attachment 36212

Attachment 36213


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 22, 2007)

oh wow ecd!!! you look amaaazing you even whipped out a blue wig? awsome!

sheika i love the sequins and the es!

what pretty mermaids!


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 22, 2007)

I am sooo happy that we have participation!! Everyone looks gorgeous.


----------



## XkrissyX (Sep 22, 2007)

*everyone looks amazing. I dont think ill be able to vote, its too hard to pick.*


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 22, 2007)

allright i decided last minute to enter, its not the greatest but i had fun

and as for the penguin(mumble from happyfeet) ariel has flounder so i had him,

i am a mermaid from the far north, farrr farrr beneath the ice...(lol ohh boy)

oh and shaundra, if you could put the last one as the voting pic, that would be great thanks


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Liz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif allright i decided last minute to enter, its not the greatest but i had funand as for the penguin(mumble from happyfeet) ariel has flounder so i had him,

i am a mermaid from the far north, farrr farrr beneath the ice...(lol ohh boy)

oh and shaundra, if you could put the last one as the voting pic, that would be great thanks





You got it!


----------



## kitsune89 (Sep 22, 2007)

Awww everyone is so pretty. Good Luck in the voting.


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 22, 2007)

sheika you looked totally awsome.. you should put the first one in the contest


----------



## Sheikah (Sep 22, 2007)

Thank you girls ;P!

MissMissy I wasn't sure which one to have on the poll but ended up with that one. Glad you like it!! This was very fun!

Liz, that's a great one. Who said there couldn't be ice mermaids?




I love the lippie, what did you use it's so pigmented!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 22, 2007)

Ok, ladies! Time's up!

Don't forget to vote for your favorite here:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f90...aid-64829.html






Good luck, ladies!


----------

